# Need help with identification



## evangilder (May 13, 2005)

HI guys,

my knowledge of WWI planes is pretty limited. Can anyone identifiy this airplane that I took a shot of last year and forgot to note it's type? I appreciate it!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

That's an SE5


----------



## Medvedya (May 13, 2005)

Yeah, some of them were fitted with half canopies, earning them the name 'greenhouses'.


----------



## KraziKanuK (May 13, 2005)

evangilder said:


> HI guys,
> 
> my knowledge of WWI planes is pretty limited. Can anyone identifiy this airplane that I took a shot of last year and forgot to note it's type? I appreciate it!



What, you don't know one of the classics of WW1?  

Looks like it is suppose to be a SE5a with a Wolsely Viper direct drive 220hp engine, though the air intake is a tad high.


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2005)

You guys rock! I can't really tell one WWI plane from another. I should learn which ones are which. I do know the Fokker Tri-plane though!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 14, 2005)

They all look the same though, that's the problem


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> They all look the same though, that's the problem



That's how I see it too. But I know there are differences. I have hundreds of books on WWII, Korea, Vietname and aviation in general. My WWI bok count is about 3! Maybe I need to invest in some WWI books!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 14, 2005)

It looks like an SE5, but there is something odd about it...the engine doesnt seem long enough, and the cowl too square. I dont suppose you'd know what engine is in it Evan?


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2005)

I have no idea. I took the picture as I was walking down to get shots of a Stearman. I usually make a mental note of planes that I shoot, but I missed this one. If it shows up at the show this year, I will look again more closely.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 14, 2005)

I think that is a Loehle SE-5 replica, possibly Rotax or Cuyuna powered. Check this out: http://www.loehle.com/SE5Kit.htm


----------



## KraziKanuK (May 14, 2005)

Evan,

lots of pics of WW1 a/c here, http://members.shaw.ca/flyingaces/archive1.htm

From the above, a "greenhouse" Se5





another image, but with a SE5*a* nearest the camera


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2005)

Cool, thanks! Those are some great shots.


----------



## Glider (May 14, 2005)

For what its worth I also think that its a replica which is about 2/3rds the size of a real one.
I have seen replicas and originals and the balance isn't right


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 23, 2005)

the wings look wrong for a se5a. the picture below is of the shuttleworth collections origional se5a:



to me it looks like the wings on that plane have been taken off something like a dh9.


----------

